# Renting in Merida



## zlwool (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone knows of some good websites to look at to find an apartment for rent in Merida? I speak fluent Spanish and would prefer to to rent off a local landlord directly, I do not want to go through an agent. I am currently looking at these websites;

Casas.trovit.com 
Vivanuncios.com 
Nuroa.com 
Segundamano.mx

If there are any other sites out there that may be useful I would really appreciate the advice.

Gracias


----------



## roni (May 12, 2009)

You could look at the Diario de Yucatan classifieds


----------



## Hubs (Oct 4, 2015)

*Merida*

I met an extrodinary lady on a flight back to Canada one day and she had tons of info on Merida, search Letters to Merida her contact info is there. 
Good luck.



> I was wondering if anyone knows of some good websites to look at to find an apartment for rent in Merida? I speak fluent Spanish and would prefer to to rent off a local landlord directly, I do not want to go through an agent. I am currently looking at these websites;
> 
> Casas.trovit.com
> Vivanuncios.com
> ...


----------

